# Medicare and the VA??



## randyjaco (Nov 13, 2011)

I am quickly approaching 65 and my eligibility for Medicare. With all the information being thrown about: supplemental policies, Donut holes, etc., I haven’t got a clue what to do. For the past 10 years my primary health care provider has been the VA. I have gotten excellent care from them and have no desire to change providers. My care isn’t totally free, but the co payments are very reasonable. 
Apparently the VA wants its patients to get Medicare to it can transfer its costs to Medicare, thus stretch its budgets to better care for other VETS. That is OK with me.

I am curious as to what you other Vets do with regard to Medicare and all that goes with it? What is the best way to go? Any advice will be appreciated.

Randy


----------



## Old Iron (Nov 14, 2011)

I have Medicare parts a & b been a year and haven't used it, When I got mine there was a letter in there saying not to get a supplement if you had the V.A. But what there going to do is back charge Medicare.

I'm lucky or unlucky that I'm a 100% service connected and I don't think they can back charge on mine. Even if you have Medicare you can still use the V.A. 

Paul


----------



## ozzie46 (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't even have part B, it is just for the doctor. As the VA is my primary care doctor I don't need part b. I just Have Part A.

 Part A is for the hospital, so if I need a non VA hospital it is taken care of.

  Ron


----------



## Old Iron (Nov 14, 2011)

ozzie46 said:


> I don't even have part B, it is just for the doctor. As the VA is my primary care doctor I don't need part b. I just Have Part A.
> 
> Part A is for the hospital, so if I need a non VA hospital it is taken care of.
> 
> Ron



The reason I have part B is If I have to go to a outside hospital your going to see a Doctor and I don't want that coming out of my pocket.

Paul


----------



## ozzie46 (Nov 14, 2011)

I have been in a private hospital several times since my heart attack in "07" and have never paid a dime out of pocket. The VA has paid every cent.  Granted they are life threatening issues that I'm in for and they were pre medicare as I turn 65 this month. 

   Ron


----------



## randyjaco (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks All,

I was planing to talk with my VA rep, but I thought I would try y'all first. My service began just as Nixon pulled the Marines out of Nam. So even thought I have Merchant Marine Vietnam service my USMC time was all peacetime, so I don't rate 100% care. As I said, they take care of me well and the price is reasonable. But having the option to try someone else in a pinch would be worthwhile.

Thanks for the responses.

Randy


----------



## islediver (Nov 14, 2011)

I am about 50% disabled and have both VA and Medicare (turned 65  last summer) I recived a letter from the VA explaning the Medicare coverage but I do not rember where I put it. 
When you sign up for Medicare you will get tons of junk mail wanting you to get there supplament insurance.


----------

